# Nub 12+6 UPDATED with potty shot pg3



## 3boys

any thoughts? 12+6
 



Attached Files:







baby kelly 2017.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 31









boy nub april.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 28









nub3.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 27









nub5.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 29









nub1.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## lau86

Some of the pictures looks long and forked so I would say girl?


----------



## pinkpassion

Most of those pics really make me say girl! But number 2 really has me scratching my head! But number 1 and number 5 are just so so so girly. I'd be really surprised if this is a boy!


----------



## 3boys

Hold on I have a video. People on a nub page say that pic is not accurate as baby is turning into us.


----------



## 3boys

https://youtu.be/an8Nr16uQ7Q


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Girl. I agree pic 2 looks boyish but like you said, baby isnt at the optimal angle so the pic can't be used for a reliable guess.


----------



## pinkpassion

Oh good perfect, a video is the best.. I'll go look!!

Your link doesn't work


----------



## 3boys

Ok link should work now if it doesn't copy and paste link into browser. Thanks for looking


----------



## 3boys

Oh and please excuse my SIL she gets very excited during scan lol


----------



## Isme

I'm leaning toward girl...


----------



## becsboo

girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yup girl!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Girl. I agree that picture 2 looks a little different from the rest but baby is definitly at a funny angle and I wouldn't say it screams boy either iykwim? :)


----------



## 3boys

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Girl. I agree that picture 2 looks a little different from the rest but baby is definitly at a funny angle and I wouldn't say it screams boy either iykwim? :)

thank you because that pic terrifies me not that i wouldnt adore another boy but my daughter was with me when the tech said she thinks its a girl and that to a 7 year old is definite proof its a girl lol


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Yes my 7 year old would take that as a definite too lol I hope you hear girl at your next scan :)


----------



## 3boys

Guys I'm getting my girl I'll update with potty shot when I get home


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## lau86

Congratulations!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Yay congratulations :)


----------



## 3boys

here is the potty shot do you think it looks girl?
 



Attached Files:







amelia.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 3boys

Confirmed girl at my anatomy scan


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## AmyKai

congratulations on your baby girl x


----------



## 6lilpigs

:)Congratulations on your little lady:) xxx


----------



## 3boys

Thanks guys im very excited.


----------



## JustXstacy

Congratulations x


----------

